# Oaxaca Expats



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

How large of a community of expats live in Oaxaca,Oaxaca? We have looked at the Chapala area but are concerned with the violence. We were impressed with the people we met in Chapala. We were wondering if we would find as many expat in Oaxaca? 

Your thought and opinions would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance.
Nick


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Oaxaca is a great place and large enough for an airport. There is certainly an expat population and a couple do post here but it isn't anything like lakeside.
If you are looking to transition into Mexico, then San Miguel would be an obvious option as about 12K expats according to the mayor. In addition the majority are very active either through the art community or as volunteers at the many charities.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

There are a good number of exPats in Oaxaca city and surrounding areas. Plus it attracts a large amount of winter residents every year so getting reservations that time of the year can be rough.
Plus they have a cheese named after the state, being from Wisconsin that might mean alot-


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Should have added in earlier note that most knowledgeable expat that I know of in Oaxaca is Alvin Starkman. He has written multiple articles so lots come up if you "google" him.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't live in Oaxaca City but have spent lots of time there over the years. One of the things I like about it is that, yes, there is an expat community and many tourists visit, but it still feels very "Mexican" to me, not a tourist town or expat enclave.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

NickWI said:


> How large of a community of expats live in Oaxaca,Oaxaca? We have looked at the Chapala area but are concerned with the violence. We were impressed with the people we met in Chapala. We were wondering if we would find as many expat in Oaxaca?
> 
> Your thought and opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


Plenty of expats in San Miguel de Allende, Cuernavaca, Guadalajara, Oaxaca and the beach towns too....Puerto Vallarta, Ixtapa/Zihuatanejo, Vera Cruz, Mazatlan, Cabo San Lucas, on and on. Mexico City too. They're everywhere, and there are so many places that are so much more beautiful and more interesting than Chapala. San Miguel de Allende is a World Heritage site.....and very special. It IS more expensive than other towns though. Real estate especially. You should google "real esate in_______" and look at homes and rentals in the various towns you're interested in. Plenty of info on the net by just googling the name of the city. Photos galore on the Trip Advisor website........just enter the name of the town. Venture forth!


----------

